# Some Fall pictures here in Colorado



## Restomage (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm a professional wedding photographer here in beautiful Colorado and I had two meetings today up in Estes Park so afterwards I drove around a bit and took some photos of all the fall colors. Anyway, just wanted to share, enjoy!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 23, 2014)

I find your logo taking away from your work, every photo I look at, my eye goes straight to your logo...

Once I get past your logo, the photos are really nice, it looks like Colorado is a beautiful place.


----------



## mishele (Sep 23, 2014)

I pretty much never complain about logos but this one distracted me from your work. 

FALL!!! I can't wait till the leaves start changing out here! Just a beautiful time of the year!
#2 is my favorite! Great catch!


----------



## zach_original (Sep 23, 2014)

#10 looks like a promo poster for Subaru vehicles 

And yes, I would have to agree, your logo was where my eyes immediately went when looking at your photos. However, they are very well composed photos once the eye gets past them!


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 23, 2014)

Color me jealous.  Beautiful photos.  Aspens in the fall == bucket list.


----------



## Restomage (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. Yeah I agree the logo is a bit big, I usually use it for my wedding shots so people will be drawn to my logo, but I should start using a smaller one for my nature stuff.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 23, 2014)

The logo is distracting,   maybe make it a bit more transparent or change it to white from black.

the vibrancy of the colors in some of those photos almost hurt my eyes.   Excellent photos though.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 23, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 23, 2014)

Gorgeous tack sharp photos!   I didn't really notice the logo, but since somebody pointed it out to my attention, it is kind of an eye sore to your very very nice photos.


----------



## baturn (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice! I very much like the 1st elk. I would like to see all of the young bull in the 2nd elk photo and more of the herd (entire critters) and in focus. This is of course my personal opinion only.


----------



## Civchic (Sep 23, 2014)

My favourite is the second to last of the aspens.  I love that colour.  Beautiful.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahhhh I miss the colors of the changing season!   Beautiful colors!  I like the first pic of the Elk, handsome fella..


----------



## florotory (Sep 26, 2014)

Man the color changed fast. I was just up there a few weeks ago and it was all still green. Great shots. I do agree with the logo taking away a bit. I lived in FOCO for 5 years and I miss it. I do love Fl though


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 26, 2014)

baturn said:


> Nice! I very much like the 1st elk. I would like to see all of the young bull in the 2nd elk photo and more of the herd (entire critters) and in focus. This is of course my personal opinion only.


The first elk was my favorite too.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

great shots! like your logo)


----------



## JoeW (Oct 11, 2014)

I love me some aspens in the Fall--simply spectacular!  Nice work--thanks for sharing.  I've been to Estes Park a bunch of times but never in the Fall.


----------

